# Taking the Plunge



## Cesser (Jun 1, 2008)

So today I finally took the plunge and applied for the CF. Big step for me, going from being convicted, to going to uni, to finally applying for the Canadian military.

I cant wait to start waking up at 5:30AM and actually shave every day. 

So now I shall sleep, pleased with myself, waiting for the phonecall that will start the rest of the process, and eventually, land me in basic.

Oh yea, applied for the position of Infantryman. Been my dream since I was a child. :)


----------



## Pete031 (Jun 1, 2008)

Do it up man. Being an infantryman is one of the most rewarding and interesting jobs you can go for.
Good luck with your future endeavors.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 1, 2008)

Prayers out for your safety.

You are impressive to follow the path you're taking - it's a hard one and very worthy!

LL


----------



## AWP (Jun 3, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 3, 2008)

Best of luck to you.


----------



## car (Jun 5, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Jun 8, 2008)

Congrats on following your dream!  Best of luck.


----------

